# 1Mbps baby!!!!



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally, 1Mbps is activated 

*www.speedtest.net/result/520137525.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^
What plan?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 18, 2009)

What plan come again ?!!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

just give me 768kbps upload.  i don't fu(kin care about the download speed.


----------



## paroh (Jul 18, 2009)

@desiibond is there is any FUP (FAIR USAGE POLICY crap) in ur 1Mbps if yes how much before ur speed gets the half of the total speed that is 512Kbps.

And what actual download and upload speed u are getting while downloading and uploading the file?

And wht about the SNR margin and attenuation rate with the increase in speed ?

@Happy to see that at least one member of digit forum moves to 1Mbps plan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> just give me 768kbps upload.  i don't fu(kin care about the download speed.



Keep dreaming.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

my plan is 1Mbps unlimited full day. 1699 is the rental. 

FUP I think is 150Gb.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this only for existing customers or new ones as well?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2009)

This is only for existing customers right now. Otherwise it's available for 2222/month.

I had been called up Airtel a few days back regarding the introduction of their 2Mbps unlimited plan for 2999. I have applied for it but haven't got my speeds increased. Probably I'll get the speed increased by tomorrow.
The 2Mbps unlimited plan is only for existing 1Mbps customers and 1Mbps at 1699 is only for existing 512K customers that too in selected areas.
The rates of the 1Mbps will officially fall down to 1699 when 2Mbps unlimited for 2999 is officially launched nationwide. That will happen in one or two months time as told by the Airtel guy. 

@Desiibond You're not getting full speeds I guess. I usually get 1.2Mbps download and 500kbps upload speed.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

^ never gonna happen.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

@Sunny. Not a problem.  from 384kbps up to 1Mbps.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ^ never gonna happen.


What?



desiibond said:


> @Sunny. Not a problem.  from 384kbps up to 1Mbps.


Yeah, it's a big difference


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is this only for existing customers or new ones as well?


Dude I just visited Airtel site. Its gr8!!!
Just check out the new plans.

Day(6AM-10PM)-384Kbps, Night(10 PM-6 AM)-1Mbps @1099/-
Day(6AM-10PM)-512Kbps, Night(10PM-6AM)-1Mbps** @1299/-
1Mbps till 150 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 150 GB @1699/-
2 Mbps till 150 GB, 1 Mbps beyond 150 GB @2499/-

OOOOOOOOOOO.........

I'm thinking about moving to 1099/- plan. Sufficient for me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Dude I just visited Airtel site. Its gr8!!!
> Just check out the new plans.
> 
> Day(6AM-10PM)-384Kbps, Night(10 PM-6 AM)-1Mbps @1099/-
> ...


Are these rates inclusive of taxes or not? Are the landline rental charges mandatory?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2009)

Just saw the Airtel site. I think that customer care guy was too slow


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Whats the upload? I'll move to Delhi and run a 24 hour server...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2009)

512Kbps


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2009)

taxes extra!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

F*ck! How much would that amount to? I see they have Rs.1,699 listed for the 1 Megs plan. So how much would it add upto? Also are there any landline rentals or just pay for how much you use?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

I have 777 combo plan. Can I switch to this plan?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 19, 2009)

Airtel is only advertising non-FUP plans in my area.

Will they provide the 1Mbps plan if I ask for it ? (I think 150GB is quite a lot, I guess that shouldn't affect me)


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> F*ck! How much would that amount to? I see they have Rs.1,699 listed for the 1 Megs plan. So how much would it add upto? Also are there any landline rentals or just pay for how much you use?


Tax 10%+2% education cess

U'l have to give rental one time i.e. first they will charge u <some amount> while filling the form. When the bill would come it would be (1699/-+10% tax+2% education cess)-<the amount u already paid>

That is what happened in my case, when I first time applied for connection.

999/- plan.
500/- advance in check. I had to pay 499+taxes next month.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Tax 10%+2% education cess
> 
> U'l have to give rental one time i.e. first they will charge u <some amount> while filling the form. When the bill would come it would be (1699/-+10% tax+2% education cess)-<the amount u already paid>
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation rhitwick. I think I somewhat understand now. So it would be Rs.1,699+204 (12%) = Rs.1903 (approx) each month correct?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2009)

I checked the site, its not updated for Karnataka Region. damn.
Am shifting to Airtel 1099 I guess.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Thanks for the explanation rhitwick. I think I somewhat understand now. So it would be Rs.1,699+204 (12%) = Rs.1903 (approx) each month correct?


Yeah, at about that amount.


----------



## rajhot (Jul 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Day(6AM-10PM)-512Kbps, Night(10PM-6AM)-1Mbps** @1299/-


2 days back i moved to this plan from 999/- (384kbps UL one)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2009)

@akshay, am in Bangalore. It may not be udpated but you better cal ccare and check


----------



## vavinashraju (Jul 19, 2009)

their website is not showing that the plan is available in hyderabad but when i asked them they said it has been launched recently so they have not updated the website so far........and also on sundays it will be totally 1 mbps not 384kbps in the morning and 1mbps in night


----------



## moshel (Jul 20, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Thanks for the explanation rhitwick. I think I somewhat understand now. So it would be Rs.1,699+204 (12%) = Rs.1903 (approx) each month correct?



it would be
Rs. 1,699 + 169.9 (10 % service tax) + 3.40 (2% cess on service tax) = ~Rs. 1,872/-

I hope BSNL comes out with some plan for their adsl connection..they still provide 512kbps @ Rs. 1,300 + tax


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks moshel. I was considering taking this plan up & ditching MTNL for sometime. Couple of queries before I proceed:
1.) How long does it take to get the connection up & running?
2.) What is the amount for installation? Any modem rental charges each month?
3.) Does the landline have a monthly commitment or rental?
4.) How much speed can I get on Rapidshare servers (premium) with Airtel's 1 Meg plan?
5.) Any cancellation charges?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

1) 5 days for new connecton or 3 days for upgrade
2) 1000 bucks for installation
3) no rental on landline.
4) I am getting 118KBps for rshare premium account. downloaded more than 9Gb since yesterday morning
5) Donno about this. I don't think there are any such charges.


----------



## moshel (Jul 21, 2009)

the airtel website says "download Speed" and the figure ranges from 128 kbps to 256 kbps to 512 kbps...and in one case 1 mbps.......is that really download speed or connection speed????

cos i think we need a 2 mbps connection speed to get a download speed of about 256 kbps
and therefore for 1mbps download speed we need 8mbps connection!!!

i think they are providing misleading information by saying "download speed"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 21, 2009)

bond, i will get around 260KBps on bsnl 500c plan from rs premium a/c.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

vamsi, are you on a 2Mbps plan?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2009)

9GB in how many hours exactly? Also are you using a download manager? If yes then which one? 

You should be getting around 150KBps download speed.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 21, 2009)

Free Download Manager

9gig in just under 24hrs.

btw, 1Mbps is 128KBps and am getting that speed couple of times.


----------



## amohit (Jul 21, 2009)

moshel said:


> the airtel website says "download Speed" and the figure ranges from 128 kbps to 256 kbps to 512 kbps...and in one case 1 mbps.......is that really download speed or connection speed????
> 
> cos i think we need a 2 mbps connection speed to get a download speed of about 256 kbps
> and therefore for 1mbps download speed we need 8mbps connection!!!
> ...



I have 256 kbps connection..and get 28-30KBps download speed.
one 700 MB movie takes about 7 hrs to download. 

OT: Good to see that airtel is back with true unlimited plans, though at higher prices.


Regards,
Mohit


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2009)

amohit said:


> I have 256 kbps connection..and get 28-30KBps download speed.
> one 700 MB movie takes about 7 hrs to download.
> 
> OT: Good to see that airtel is back with *true* unlimited plans, though at higher prices.
> ...


Not true.
Their d/l cap is user friendly. aftr a certain limit they would slash ur bandwidth half.
Means 1Mbps connection would become 512Kbps unlimited as soon as u reach 150GB d/l.

High price........ready to pay, as their line drop is very rare and provide constant speed always. Show me any other who can do that?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

bond,

Airtel is bullsh!t. BSNL is providing 512KBps for 1300+taxes in which one can easily get above 450kBps. I think you should change the plan.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2009)

@vamsi. that's 512kbps and i am using 1Mbps.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

bsnl provides 512KBps and airtel is not providing 1MBps but only 1mbps, AFAIK.

what's the download speeds you get in torrents or from general downloading?

I'm sure that it will be less than150kbps(1204/8=150)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 22, 2009)

@vamsi, highest speed that bsnl gives for home connection is 2Mbps. 512KBps is like 4096Kbps or 4Mbps and for corporate, it's 8Mbps. 

I get 120KBps download speed and not 15kbps.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> bsnl provides 512KBps and airtel is not providing 1MBps but only 1mbps, AFAIK.
> 
> what's the download speeds you get in torrents or from general downloading?
> 
> I'm sure that it will be less than150kbps(1204/8=150)




Dude BSNL Provies 512 Kbps Not KB/s which would equate to ~ 64KB/s while Airtel giving 1 Mbps ~ 128 KB/s. Clearly Airtel is ze winner here.
And this is coming from a person who actually doesn't like Airtel.


----------



## amohit (Jul 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Not true.
> Their d/l cap is user friendly. aftr a certain limit they would slash ur bandwidth half.
> Means 1Mbps connection would become 512Kbps unlimited as soon as u reach 150GB d/l.



I was referring to these 
*www.airtel.in/experience/

Clearly mentions no data transfer limits!



> Airtel is bullsh!t. BSNL is providing 512KBps for 1300+taxes in which one can easily get above 450kBps. I think you should change the plan.


And airtel provides it for 1299 + taxes. with 1Mbps night downloads. 
By the way I was unable to find out any KBps plans on BSNL website (Kilo byte. All plans listed there are kilo bits per sec.)

Regards,
Mohit

Edit: I dont hate BSNL, I just get pissed off at there lethargic attitude towards customers.
Among pvt players I think Airtel (atleast in Bangalore) rules.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2009)

amohit said:


> I was referring to these
> *www.airtel.in/experience/
> 
> Clearly mentions no data transfer limits!


If you check this page: *airtel.co.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Tariffs/

It clearly mentions how the FUP gets applied for each plans, individually. Not only that, but I just called up their customer care & the rep had a different story for me altogether. He said there is no FUP applied on any of their plans. I asked him specifically does he know what the fair usage policy meant & that their website also has it listed, he still said it won't be applicable. 

Now I'm confused. I have applied for a new connection for the Explore 1099 plan. I want to know what FUP can I expect on this? Is there any recent update of FUP canceled in certain areas?

I'm totally confused here. I won't be download that much, but still would like a totally uncapped line.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Don't rely on their CC guys. IMHO.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Don't rely on their CC guys. IMHO.


That's what I thought too. I also checked their website right now & seems like only Mumbai is showing up with the speed capping (FUP) in their unlimited plans. I checked for other cities like Andhra Pradesh & Dehli, they haven't mentioned any sort of cap on them. Is it true?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2009)

U know, I was in "Home 999" plan for last 1.2yrs. I used to download at about 90-100 GB per month. Even after introducing FUP I was able to download that much. No bandwidth cut. 

I don't if they applied it ever but I didn't got the heat


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm on 2Mbps unlimited now and the download speeds are like 280kBps. Airtel kicks a$$!


----------



## amitash (Jul 22, 2009)

Im on bsnl home1800, and for some reason, i get 3-3.5mbps where im supposed to get only 2....great speeds 320+ esp during night ul...i dload like 6gb a night in 6hrs...already 30gb this month


----------



## amohit (Jul 23, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I
> 
> Now I'm confused. I have applied for a new connection for the Explore 1099 plan. I want to know what FUP can I expect on this? Is there any recent update of FUP canceled in certain areas?
> 
> I'm totally confused here. I won't be download that much, but still would like a totally uncapped line.



I stand corrected. I know quite a few people who switched to 1099 & 1299 plans thinking that there is no FUP, but were later told by the CC that there is cap of 100GB after which speed is halved.
This sucks....more so because there website dosent mention it at all.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2009)

amohit said:


> I stand corrected. I know quite a few people who switched to 1099 & 1299 plans thinking that there is no FUP, but were later told by the CC that there is cap of 100GB after which speed is halved.
> This sucks....more so because there website dosent mention it at all.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohit


Their website mentions...
Look closely.
Its not written in cryptic language that u can't find.

And, about this sucking....welll TATA Indicom, disconnects ur line when u cross the limit for rest of the month and Reliance charges u for every extra MB u d/l after u cross the limit.
And in their site they mention these plans under unlimited scheme!!! 
How's that??

Airtel halves bandwidth but at least u can still continue downloading.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

true. add to that never ending issues and downtimes for TATA and reliance and I think Airtel or BSNL are the preferred choice of broadband users.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 23, 2009)

I read from somewhere that companies cant put FUP cos its against consumer law so its illegal and doesnt meet the terms with the govt and govt can cancel their licence . . Is it true . .


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I read from somewhere that companies cant put FUP cos its against consumer law so its illegal and doesnt meet the terms with the govt and govt can cancel their licence . . Is it true . .


No. Actually govt. has allowed them to implement this rule. Read FUP pdf of Airtel, it mentions by which order of Govt. they are introducing it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> No. Actually govt. has allowed them to implement this rule. Read FUP pdf of Airtel, it mentions by which order of Govt. they are introducing it.


I have the FUP pdf right in front of me & it doesn't even mention the word 'Government' anywhere in there. If government were to approve of this then pretty much every ISP would have implemented such bandwidth reducing tactics. It's very sad that we have to compromise on pretty much everything related to Internet service in India.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

for me this thing looks pretty okay. even when on 1Mbps plan, I would never cross 150GB limit.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2009)

I need an opinion here. I'm ditching my MTNL triband connection as the bill turned out to be very very high this month (actually this post is the outcome of no internet for 2 days and constant lectures from parents/relatives/dog etc.)

Airtel is available in my area. I'm interested in Explore1099 and Freedom1699. Which would better serve my purpose? (i'm having a pretty healthy dose of torrenting at the moment)

I wouldn't like to sacrifice on speed, as with MTNL I would easily get 210-190 KBps (on NU849). Going for 256 or 512 kbps would be illogical, as it's like going from a Ferrari to a bullock cart. 

Both options are providing unlimited connections. Though I'm leaning more towards the dedicated 1mbps line than the night unlimited one (i dont feel like going down that road again   ).

So, what should I go for? or even prefer?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2009)

there is one more plan. for 1299 you get 512kbps daytime and 1Mbps at night. or else go for 1699 plan with 1Mbps all day.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm starting to get speeds of over 320kBps during night time....can't believe how awesome Airtel can be!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 25, 2009)

This is my current speed:
*www.speedtest.net/result/525202970.png

If I get anywhere close to it, I'll be really happy. Mind you, this 1.25 GB cap during the day has really hurt in the NU849 plan


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Free Download Manager
> 9gig in just under 24hrs.
> btw, 1Mbps is 128KBps and am getting that speed couple of times.



few times the speeds go to 128 or even high, because the packets get delayed, and all of a sudden all of them arrive at once! lol ! that's why. since the speed shown is instantaneous ! and you know how IP works, all packets take different routes.

if its constant 128 for more then a minute then great.

so you are paying 1700 ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 26, 2009)

Airtel is usually great with living upto the expectations. On my 1Mbps connection I used to get 1.2Mbps and now with 2Mbps I'm getting almost 2.5Mbps. Ain't it so cool on the part of the ISP?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I need an opinion here. I'm ditching my MTNL triband connection as the bill turned out to be very very high this month (actually this post is the outcome of no internet for 2 days and constant lectures from parents/relatives/dog etc.)
> 
> Airtel is available in my area. I'm interested in Explore1099 and Freedom1699. Which would better serve my purpose? (i'm having a pretty healthy dose of torrenting at the moment)
> 
> ...


I just shifted from my MTNL line to an Airtel unlimited Explore 1099 scheme today. Got my line connected within 2 days flat. I just got this scheme for testing purpose, as I didn't want to directly jump onto the 1699 plan without having to test the stability of the connection & atleast one month's hands on experience. So far it seems very stable & impressive. The download speed via HTTP touches 67KBps for the 384Kbps line (this is actually a speed for 512Kbps line). Would have to wait till 10PM to check the 1Mbps download speed. Trust me, I have spent sleepless nights with the 849NU for so long, it has almost become a joke now. 

It's time to gain the unlimited freedom. I don't want to stay up till 12:00AM to actually reboot the dam router & download stuff anymore. This seems like the best alternative for now. If this works out properly, I'll opt for the 1699 1 Megs unlimited line from next month.

The only qualm here is the FUP thingy. If that were somehow taken care of, then Airtel will really kick ass. I'm really enjoying it for now. Let's wait till night though. 

BTW here's my speedtest result:
*www.speedtest.net/result/525597120.png


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2009)

^^
Do let me know on their Night speeds if possible. Anyway, I'm seriously thinking of chucking that MTNL crap


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 26, 2009)

*www.speedtest.net/result/525626100.png

Gujarat Umbergaon ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep. Will let you know by today night. My advice is to ditch MTNL ASAP. Airtel's really proving to be worthy competitor.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I just shifted from my MTNL line to an Airtel unlimited Explore 1099 scheme today. Got my line connected within 2 days flat. I just got this scheme for testing purpose, as I didn't want to directly jump onto the 1699 plan without having to test the stability of the connection & atleast one month's hands on experience. So far it seems very stable & impressive. The download speed via HTTP touches 67KBps for the 384Kbps line (this is actually a speed for 512Kbps line). Would have to wait till 10PM to check the 1Mbps download speed. Trust me, I have spent sleepless nights with the 849NU for so long, it has almost become a joke now.
> 
> It's time to gain the unlimited freedom. I don't want to stay up till 12:00AM to actually reboot the dam router & download stuff anymore. This seems like the best alternative for now. If this works out properly, I'll opt for the 1699 1 Megs unlimited line from next month.
> 
> ...



The least thing you need to worry about Airtel is line's stability. I have been using Airtel for more than 6 months and only two (one hour each time) downtimes in 6 months. That used to be the average number of downtimes every day when I used TATA Indicom.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

What would be total bill of this 1Mbps UL incl. taxes? (I mean Minimum TOTAL in avg)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

something around 1900 I think. But on the brighter side, you get around 100 free calls (STD/ISD)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> The least thing you need to worry about Airtel is line's stability. I have been using Airtel for more than 6 months and only two (one hour each time) downtimes in 6 months. That used to be the average number of downtimes every day when I used TATA Indicom.


Agreed. But user experience may vary & hence we need to get that checked on our side before jumping onto the bandwagon. 

Guess what, the speed is great. I can download & surf at the same time. MTNL used to time out surfing when it was downloading (256Kbps line). So looks like Airtel has enough bandwidth support for both tasks to operate simultaneously. My 200MB file is about to complete in 54 minutes flat. This is awesome.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, the first time I applied for 999 Home unlimited (384kbps unlimited) I opted for data only, no voice.
This time when I asked for upgrade to Explore (1099unlimited) they are telling me, as mine is data only plan, it can't be upgraded, I've to opt for voice too!!!

I guess I've to take that. Anyone knows if any additional charge if voice is also taken.

I'm too despo for d plan, I'm going to d/l 900GB of data


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Ethan  I'll need to make a calculated decision here, as no one in my area has opted for Airtel yet 

I called up Airtel's Mumbai helpline (44444121)

That guy was pretty helpful. He refered me to local Airtel office for any further query/booking/FUP etc. How long did it take for you to get the connection once booked? 
The funny thing is that Airtel says that they will take a "maximum" of 1 week to set up the internet. On MTNL (I got my connection waaaay back in 2006, so I got in like 3 days of booking), my friends had to wait for 3-4 weeks for that n00b to arrive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> That guy was pretty helpful. He refered me to local Airtel office for any further query/booking/FUP etc. How long did it take for you to get the connection once booked?
> The funny thing is that Airtel says that they will take a "maximum" of 1 week to set up the internet. On MTNL (I got my connection waaaay back in 2006, so I got in like 3 days of booking), my friends had to wait for 3-4 weeks for that n00b to arrive.


It took me hardly 3 days for the connection to be activated. I applied on Thursday & got it connected today evening. Although I'm not sure how fast they are in other areas. It should be more or less the same turnaround time. Don't rely on the CC guys who say FUP isn't applicable. They have no clue about it being implemented. Speak to a sales officer in your area & get the connection booked. You'll only require an ID proof, address proof & a passport size photograph. I didn't even fill the form, the sales guy did it for me. 

One time installation was charged @1k. Modem supplied was a Beetel 110X1. The configuration took hardly 10 mins to set up. Also their contact centers atleast respond in a proper way to queries. If you have been on MTNL for long enough (or even a short time), you'll know how great their "customer service" is. For me, it's a huge relief. Plus no high bills if you forgot to switch off your router at 8:00AM. It doesn't get any better than this. I'd suggest moving to a smaller plan & then taking up the 1699 one.

EDIT: Got my NU 1Mbps result:
*www.speedtest.net/result/525735983.png

Freakin' amazing. I'll let you know how much I download by tomorrow morning. So two thumbs up from my side for Airtel.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 27, 2009)

^^
$h!t! upload is almost equal to download 

MTNL service is crap, I know that since 2006 

Will wait for more opinions (and of course your NU result )

Do you have to restart the router?


----------



## cluby (Jul 28, 2009)

I have bsnl 500 combo connection
download speed on torrents or general using IDM = 240KBps (240x8 kbps)
upload = 30KBps (30x8 kbps)

amount downloaded everyday (2-6 AM) = 4.xx GB

amount downloaded per month = around 90GB (sometimes dont wake at time bcoz am too lazy to search/select content to download at night)

I see no point choosing any unlimited plans to pay extra on net n electricity charges n keep my laptop on/hot all the time.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been using AIRTEL since 2007 gr8 stability - 101% gr8 customer service 

Now im moving to 1099 from 799

thanks *Ethan_Hunt* ur review helped me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Will wait for more opinions (and of course your NU result )
> 
> Do you have to restart the router?


That was my NU speed test which I posted above. I'm getting around 170KBps download speed via RS Premium, as I type. I don't really bother much about the upload. You don't have to reboot your router, the speed automatically increases & decreases at it's designated period.



			
				cluby said:
			
		

> I see no point choosing any unlimited plans to pay extra on net n electricity charges n keep my laptop on/hot all the time.


Neither do I. I never keep my PC on 24/7; never ever. But this plan is fabulous. I ended up downloading around 4.22GB in 8 hours. Pretty much the same amount which I used to download on MTNL 2Mbps NU line. You know what the best part about it was? 

a.) I wasn't awake till 12:00AM
b.) I didn't have to reboot the router
c.) I didn't have to wake up at 8:00AM to manually shutdown the router
d.) It's an unlimited line (Hurrah!)




			
				damngoodman999 said:
			
		

> I have been using AIRTEL since 2007 gr8 stability - 101% gr8 customer service
> 
> Now im moving to 1099 from 799
> 
> thanks Ethan_Hunt ur review helped me


Glad I could help. It's an awesome plan provided you can afford it.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

@Ethan_hunt, glad that you are happy with Airtel. Have a happy browsing time with 99.99% uptime


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @Ethan_hunt, glad that you are happy with Airtel. Have a happy browsing time with 99.99% uptime


Thanks buddy. So far so good. A few minor downtimes have been there, but they got fixed in a few minutes. Hope it's not a major concern in the future. Everything else is perfect.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2009)

Well to upgrade my "Internet only" plan to "Voice+Internet" plan they are gonna charge me 500/- + Service tax...

I'm moving to 1699/- plan...and they told I don't need to change my modem. Right now I'm having 220BX...so do u think I don't need a new modem...

B/W,  how does these modems impact in connections...


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 28, 2009)

*www.speedtest.net/result/526865390.png 2mbps Unlimited !!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 28, 2009)

by the way I get more speed on my pc but on laptop(wifi) it gets limited to around 1.5mbps


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2009)

*www.speedtest.net/result/528840382.png

Completely unlimited


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome to the club! 

You're on a 1299 plan I presume?


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 31, 2009)

airtel sucks.. An airtel executive comes to my place after a long 1 week wait and then tells that I'm the only customer in the area so no feasibility.. wtf??
He tells that the nearest customer is some 500mts from my place, but cant pull up cables till my place it seems!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2009)

true. Airtel is not like other ISPs who give connections like pamplets distribution. First they put up DSL underground cables and telephone towers and only then they will start giving connections. And once they get more than x number of request for a locality, they will then think of putting up network in that locality. 

I don't blame them for this and this is one of the reason why their n/w is so stable.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Ethan aka allwyndlima 

TBH, my father booked it without letting me know under which plan, so, I guess I'm on 1299 too. Will have to wait for the bill to turn up to know exactly which plan he selected


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 1, 2009)

*www.speedtest.net/result/529658877.png
Iam happy with mtnl . Its been about a year and still no problem . I am on night unlimited plan and download about 30-40 gb monthly .By the way airtel is providing tough competition but their unlimited plans are slightly costly in my area .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> By the way airtel is providing tough competition but their unlimited plans are *slightly costly in my area* .


What do you mean by that?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 1, 2009)

@Rohan_Mhtr, 
You better enjoy MTNL while it lasts 

@Ethan_Hunt

Is there anyway I can figure out what plan I'm on?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 2, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Is there anyway I can figure out what plan I'm on?


Simple. Call up 121 from your Airtel landline & ask them what plan you're on. I'm pretty sure it's the Rs.1299 512Kbps/1Mbps (NU) plan.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 2, 2009)

^^
I just called them. It's 512kbps unlimited 

But I'm happy


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Airtel 1 Mbps is actually 1MBps/8. That "b" is lower case unfortunately  so you get speeds of around 120 Kbps actually. But same tactics is followed by all ISP's so they aren't the guys to be blamed.

I have the same connection. It is OK not great but then considering the price, I'd have to say great!!


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Airtel 1 Mbps is actually 1MBps/8. That "b" is lower case unfortunately  so you get speeds of around 120 Kbps actually. But same tactics is followed by all ISP's so they aren't the guys to be blamed.

I have the same connection. It is OK not great but then considering the price, I'd have to say great!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 4, 2009)

*www.speedtest.net/result/531699707.png


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

@ thewisecrab 

Which plan u  r in now ??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/531699707.png


What the frack? What plan is that? 2 Megs unlimited?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 4, 2009)

@ Ethan mine also shows some time like that but its not true


----------



## cluby (Aug 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> > Neither do I. I never keep my PC on 24/7; never ever. But this plan is fabulous. I ended up downloading around 4.22GB in *8 hours*. Pretty much the same amount which I used to download on MTNL 2Mbps NU line. You know what the best part about it was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 4, 2009)

@all
I called 121 on my Airtel landline. They said I had 512kbps unlimited 

I think It was a glitch (that lasted for about 4-5 hours ) as it's back to 50-60 KBps 

So relax


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2009)

cluby said:


> *I dont have to wake at 12am why should I? I wake at I:50 am put the dnld at Q so that estimated time is 6hrs on non resumable dnlds & go to sleep keeping monitor or lid close to reduce power consumption.*


I have been on that plan for more than 2 years now. So I know pretty much everything there is to it. I had to wake up at 12:00AM to enqueue the downloads. It's MTNL for me & not BSNL here. Ergo, our timing for NU download is from 12:00AM to 8:00AM, _capiche_? 

With Airtel, I don't have to do this. Heck I don't even need to wake up at any point of time to do anything. I just need to queue the downloads as per my convenience and _voila_, I'm good to go whenever I want. 

PS: Even I shut off my monitor, just like every other sane person does, so you mentioning that isn't really helping your argument. 



cluby said:


> *u must clear things in mind.rebooting or just "disconnect n connect" does the same thing in any dynamic ip connection, it changes the ip address.why should I reboot man wtf*


First of all, I don't like that tone. Secondly, read my replies properly, I haven't been remotely sarcastic in any of them. So don't push it. 

Anyway, just to clear a little air from your tiny mind, rebooting merely isn't changing your Dynamic IP address. It logs you off from that entire session & creates a new one. So let's assume you wake up at 12:00AM sharp (or 1:50AM in your case), switch the router on at that very point & enqueue all your downloads & continue downloading without rebooting your router after 2:00AM or 2:10AM, your session for download is not counted for the unlimited download slot. Read this up at your ISP's website, I'm sure they must have mentioned it. Always reboot (turn off & on) router to begin a new session.



cluby said:


> *Shutdown of comp is automatic, I think every one knows how to shutdown the comp automatically execpt nbs.there r tuts available in td itself in tuts section.
> *


I know end number of my friends who have suffered massive bills because of this. They claimed to setup scripts to even shutdown the PC in the morning to avoid waking up early. What they didn't realize was that shutting down the PC doesn't terminate the router's packet transmission to it's server. So you manually have to switch it off. The slightest of mistake would mean doomsday for you. Also you would know how great BSNL & MTNL customer crap support is, don't you? Arguing the bill to get some result would be like waiting for a dead skunk to fart.

And guess what I don't have to do this in Airtel. 



cluby said:


> Hurrah keep ur bikes burning all the time u have unlimited fuel.


ROTFL! I can't believe you quoted that line. That doesn't serve much as a comeback, seriously. 

Also just a slight reminder, I have been here for longer than you can imagine. So rest assured, I'm not a newbie. Next time, think before ranting off.


----------



## blueshift (Aug 4, 2009)

Did anyone checked the Tata Broadband 'More4sure' offers? It is still little bit expensive wrt Airtel.. but guess I will want that.


----------



## cluby (Aug 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have been on that plan for more than 2 years now. So I know pretty much everything there is to it. I had to wake up at 12:00AM to enqueue the downloads. It's MTNL for me & not BSNL here..................


why so much heat in ur post n avtar man 

go through my post man in my 1st post mentioned its bsnl not mtnl & the respective speed n data transfer but u quoted it as mntl n gave ur points which were just unjustified so I was just justifying ur points, thats it.
CL DOWN MAN

btw I  connect at 2:05am n by discotg n cotg after 1 mins ends n starts new session at least in bsnl bcoz I never had any probs in by bill as u told and when d comp shuts down it always closes network connections by default.
I can see u r here for long time n perhaps u r older than me that does't proves anything, if it proves d older d better then anyone would stick to pentium1.

LASTLY DONT TAKE THIS POST NEGETIVELY.8)8)8)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2009)

cluby said:


> why so much heat in ur post n avtar man
> 
> btw I  connect at 2:05am n by discotg n cotg after 1 mins ends n starts new session at least in bsnl bcoz I never had any probs in by bill as u told and when d comp shuts down it always closes network connections by default.
> LASTLY DONT TAKE THIS POST NEGETIVELY.8)8)8)


My apologies for the outburst. I didn't mean to flank you, but with the way you presented your post (with all that "WTF" & stuff like that), I don't take that too lightly. So I'd call it an even now. 



cluby said:


> I can see u r here for long time n perhaps u r older than me that does't proves anything, if it proves d older d better then anyone would stick to pentium1.


If you read ahead on my statement, I mentioned it to prove that I'm not new around here. Not to state any kind of authority.  

BTW your analogy is flawed. Comparing a tenured human experience to technological advancement of a machine is not correct. 

Anyway, coming back to the topic, Has anyone out here setup an ECS payment method for paying their Airtel bills?

I just got a welcome call & this chap told me that it would allow me a 1.5% (or so) reduction of my total bill or Rs.150, whichever is less, if I would setup the payment method via ECS. How do you apply for it?


----------



## cluby (Aug 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *cluby* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/viewpost.gif 				
_I can see u r here for long time n perhaps u r older than me *that does't proves anything, if it proves* d older d better then anyone would stick to pentium1._



Ethan_Hunt said:


> If you read ahead on my statement, I mentioned it to prove that *I'm not new around here. Not to state any kind of authority.*



Yep we meant d same way.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Anyway, coming back to the topic, Has anyone out here setup an ECS payment method for paying their Airtel bills?
> 
> I just got a welcome call & this chap told me that it would allow me a 1.5% (or so) reduction of my total bill or Rs.150, whichever is less, if I would setup the payment method via ECS. How do you apply for it?


Me, me...pay it from my HSBC Credit Card...
But, not from Airtel site but from my Card account...

Well, vodafone gave me same facility that they would deduct the bill amount from my card if I provide necessary docs (this is for my postpaid conn) but I came to know that they would deduct it on the very first day of the month, so if u want to play with ur Card bill generation date, it becomes a issue...

And, I'm not interested about "Direct Debit" from my bank acc. as if by any chance some wrong amount is deducted u'll have go pillar to post to get it back...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> And, I'm not interested about "Direct Debit" from my bank acc. as if by any chance some wrong amount is deducted u'll have go pillar to post to get it back...


You definitely have a point there. Thanks for the heads up. Then what would be the ideal way for me to pay the bill? Online or Check?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

you can directly pay airtel bills online. 

Login to your account id and then click on "Pay bills"

or direct pay:

Airtel Easy Pay: *airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.i...u/Home+Phones/Fixed+Line/PG_FY_HP_FL_pay_bill


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 6, 2009)

I too prefer paying bills online but it won't let me club my internet and mobile (postpaid) bill accounts. 121 is a joke .... those guys know nothing. At least they try hard others (bsnl etc) don't even try.

Anyone knows how to club my two accounts together?


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2009)

1kbps here


----------



## bullyboy (Aug 8, 2009)

*www.speedtest.net/result/535336321.png
those guys tricked me!!! lol they said i would get 20mbps


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2009)

*www.speedtest.net/result/536348900.png

here is mine from MTNL TRIBAND..


----------



## paroh (Aug 10, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/536348900.png
> 
> here is mine from MTNL TRIBAND..



how u are getting such a higher download ( mtnl triband) as far as i know the max speed offered by mtnl is 2Mbps??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

yup, i myself do not know.. lol.. this is the advantage (sumtimes) of having a govt broadband plan.. (that they goof up really bad but for the better for users like us)..lol..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeppi!!!!!!!!
My 1Mbpas connection is activated!!!

*www.speedtest.net/result/538292953.png

Test time: 8:07PM

It took 3 weeks to migrate from my 999 plan to 1699 plan. Totally un-expected from Airtel, but "der aye durust aye" 

B/w, I'll be needing your help to reconfigure my uTorrent...opening a new thread.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 12, 2009)

I have some airtel plan with 15gb limit and 2 mbps speed. Bill came 9k.  Stupid housemates watching porn on youtube. Might shift to turbo 1299 plan. One thing is, we have no idea how we crossed 15gb. I mean we are at college from 9 to 5 and we use internet from like 6 till 12am. It says we used 25gb. Can we argue with them and get the bill reduced? Its huge. Also how long does it take to change the plan?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 12, 2009)

^^why do they watch porn in youtube?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 12, 2009)

^^
I don't. my housemates do.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^
Oh, read it wrong. this housemate knocks door of other housemate at some 2:30 am asking for laptop. He wanted to watch porn. when asked for the reason he said porn refreshes him. 2:30am, weird.


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 13, 2009)

FINALLY... *Airtel 1099* plan 
Took more than a week to get feasibility.. (airtel ppl dug up the road and laid the cables) 

*www.speedtest.net/result/539040222.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2009)

I live in hanumanth nagar near BMS college, damn. Is it available ? I am considering to **** to Airtel.


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 16, 2009)

You would probably have feasibility in your area unless your house is terribly isolated. Even then the airtel guys are ready to dig up roads and give new connections (as it happened in my case).. 
Anyways, instead of calling up airtel, go to your nearest airtel office and tell them "new connection", the guy'll be at your doorstep within hours.. 

btw..
shifted to Turbo 1299 plan now geting this : 

*www.speedtest.net/result/541395898.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2009)

Good, will see and try to find out the Airtel Office in this area.

Can you tell me more about the 499 Rs goodies ? What are all the goodies.
I am interested in the amount of free calls or free talk time.


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 16, 2009)

1. You get Rs. 100 worth free calls (with Re. 1 a call it means 100 free calls)
2. There's also Rs.100 worth Speed on Demand : 1mbps = Rs.50/hr and 2mbps = Rs.75/hr
3. Rs.100 worth PC Secure.. They install an airtel version of F-Secure's antivirus..
4. Rs. 199 worth GamesonDemand.. from indiagames.com.. You can download games from the site and play them.

btw.. The PC Secure is crap .. Please continue using your existing Anti-virus..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2009)

Alright, then going for 1099 for now. Later might go for a change.

How is the INDIAGAMES.COM thing ? you play online in there?


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well... most of the games there are pretty old (some flash games too  ), so that they work on almost all PCs..
Since its free I joined.. 

*god.indiagames.com/premium/main/titlesList.jsp?Category=All
check it out.. these are the available games..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 17, 2009)

but still some are good !! and multi player should be fun !! any game!!


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 17, 2009)

I downloaded crashday today and it was fine .. except that the movie at the start of the game came inverted.. The game was good.. 
Have to try some multiplayer game though..


----------



## Chirag (Aug 17, 2009)

for plan change, do I call them or will have to visit their office? how long will it take?


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 17, 2009)

Plan change can be done either by calling the cc or mailing them.. they tell it takes 3days.. For me it took 1.5 days ..


----------



## Chirag (Aug 17, 2009)

^^
I have 15gb limit now and I will be shifting to UL (turbo 1299). Its total UL na or they got FUP? Also after the plan is changed, I will be able to download 987404 GB in this month only na, or from next month?


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 17, 2009)

There is FUP .. 100GB limit..  It applies only for the data used during the 512kbps speed (mornings).. Nights when it is 1mbps its unlimited.. 
btw.. You can get your plan change immediately or from the next billing cycle.. Its your wish!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 18, 2009)

It seems no network and feasibility in my area. So no Airtel BB connection for me.


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 18, 2009)

Did you call the guys from airtel office??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 18, 2009)

Airtel office ?
I call this number always.

080-44444121


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok.. Try this number also : 18001030121
The sales persons will reach back to you in 1 week or so..


----------



## Chirag (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok got my plan changed to an unlimited one from 15gb limit. So for the rest of the month, I won't be charger, right? Would they goof up like bsnl?


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 22, 2009)

Call 121 and get the plan change confirmed.. And start downloading. As simple as that!!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 22, 2009)

^^
Its confirmed. But then just worried if they goof-up like BSNL.


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 22, 2009)

Need not worry at alll.. They provide quality service..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 29, 2009)

Just wanted to know......

Did anyone here from Airtel faced FUP???

Because I'm on 1Mbps unlimited scheme, with FUP cap 100GB.

At an avg of 7GB daily I'm downloading for last 3 weeks, and b4 that @avg50KBps 1week.

But still no diff. in speed.....

No, I don't want it implemented, just being curious if anyone actually faced it?


----------

